# Best tank for VTC mini



## J.P (19/5/16)

Hi There, 

I have been reading up a bit regarding my next tank, at the moment I am swapping out my tank between my Subvod and the VTC and is looking to buy a tank for the VTC. I wanted some input from the members. 

To note;

1. On the Toptank nano I average 150ml e-juice a month.
2. I am looking to start building coils (cheaper option)

I am looking for a tank that would not double my e-juice usage per month, have enough space for coils in the future as I experiment with builds and also that would not tap out my battery to fast.

What tanks do you fit on your VTC mini and what would you suggest?


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

My personal favorites on the mini are the UD Bellus and Wotofo Serpent Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.P (21/5/16)

Got the Bellus, changed my life.

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (21/5/16)

J.P said:


> Got the Bellus, changed my life.
> 
> Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk



Sorted


----------



## stevie g (21/5/16)

For the sake of economy Bellus, for ease of use Aromamizer v2


----------

